# Pics of Denali's belly from the outside



## Packleader (Nov 27, 2007)

Ok so I did a quick trim job on her belly, she was very hairy and a got a little high and not so even but I had to work fast, she wasn't keen on the standing up, don't blame her. The pic of her laying down is when we got home, oh so tired!


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

She looks like she's about to pop! What a pretty girl!


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

i cant wait to see a little wiggles!She looks like she had enough already!


----------



## Packleader (Nov 27, 2007)

Hopefully this will work. Link to the x'ray Denali's pregnancy xray-pretty cool


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

the poor thing.....looks like me after Christmas dinner.....


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

She sure is looking nice and full... bet she can't wait to get those little squirmers out of her!!


----------



## puddinhd58 (Jan 15, 2009)

Why did you shave her belly? Is that just part of her being a new momma?


----------



## Goldenmomma (Oct 15, 2009)

I hate to shave a golden, but it makes sense when the little ones on the way. I know nature and all, but teeny tiny babies need all the help they can get and the hair will grow back.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

I can't wait to see what is wiggling around in there. She looks beautiful.


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

Looks like no more room at the inn!


----------



## Packleader (Nov 27, 2007)

Yes there's no room at the inn alright, she has gone from eating 5-6 cups to 2.!!


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

When is she due? Are you ready?

She looks good


----------



## Packleader (Nov 27, 2007)

Well there is a spaghetti dinner riding on Sunday and Carmel apples riding on Tuesday. Thinking Sunday will be the day. She's in really good spirits though.


----------

